# Aidan James 11/12/08 (with pics)



## Aidan's Mummy

My birth story

As some of you may know i was in alot of pain since sunday last week and i found out i was in early labour and they wouldn't hurry it up as they just wanted me to go naturally.
*Tuesday 9th December*
Well on Tuesday night i went into hospital (for the fourth time that week). When i got onto the labour ward i was waiting for the midwife, OH was syaing how this could be it ( i doubted it as i had been sent home so many times). Well while we were waiting i felt a warm trickle come from down below and go into my pad. So i went to the toilet and checked my pad which was was very damp. I didnt think it was my waters as i was expecting a sudden gush (like on the films lol). When the Midwife came in i mentioned it to her and she said it could be my hind waters and she would have to take a swab from inside me and see if it was. Because if it was they would have to put me on a special drip to get things moving more quickly, due to risk of infection. She did that and then told me i would have to stay in and see the consultant in the morning and he will decide what to do.

*Wednesday 10th December*

So in the morning the midwife came in and told me the consultant had reviewed my notes and said he didn't want to wait for the results of the waters and to just go ahead and get me on the drip as the early labour had been going on for too long and he thought if it wasn't my waters then by the time i did go into established labour i would be too exhausted to give birth therefore incresing the risk of intervention e.g. forceps. So he said they were going to break my fore waters and then get me on the drip.

So at about 1.45 pm they took me up to the labour ward. The midwifes came in and explained what they were going to do. They then gave me the gas and air and she broke my waters. A doctor came in and put the drip in and started me off on the drip. They explained that they would start on a low setting and then increase it every half an hour until they found a setting that was good for me. They did this we manged to get to a setting of 2.5 but Aidan started getting distressed so they had to lower it. After i had been in labour 2 hiurs the contractions were coming thick and fast and the gas and air started to not really have an effect. I really didn't want and epidural but in the end i caved in and pratically begged for one. So the anathatist (sp?) came in and explained the procedure. I told him i didnt care and to just get it in :rofl: Heput it in and omg it was amazing. By about 10 mins after he put it in i couldnt feel a thing and i just drifted off to sleep. I woke up about 7 becuase the epi started to wear off but they topped it up and then i was just laying there chatting to the midwifes ( you wouldn't have thought i was in labour lol) By 8 they told me they were going to do an internal and see how far i had come. The midwife said she would estimate me to be about 6cm dilated but she would do an internal to find out. So she did that and i saw the shock on her face, she said i'd say you were 8cm but thats very quick progress, so she went and got someone else to double check and yerp i was 8cm alright.

So i knew then that it wouldnt be long until i met my little man. 3 hours passed and at 11/15 pm they decided to do another internal when i began shouting at them i needed a poo(by this time the epi was wreaing off again) and to let me go. So they did another internal. The midwife took a few secs said "get everything prepared" and turned to me and said "heather it's time to have a baby, your 10cm dilated" By this time another midwife had come in so i had 3 including a student. I put my feet on two of the midwifes one wither side of the bed. And they told me to hold th back on my legs, put my chin on my chest, take a deep breath and push down into my bum. Omg the urge to push was intense and i did what they said it was hard though as some of the epi was still working so i couldnt really judge when i was having a contraction but they helped me and told me when to push. After 30 mintues of oushing i started to tire and tell the i couldnt do it anymore. OH was amazing and he was stroking my hair telling me i would do it. Then the midwife said those magic words "i can see the head heather, do you want to feel it" I put my hand down and i could feel my precious little mans head:cloud9:. This made me so determined and with the next contaction i pushed with all my might. 

Then they told me to pant and give two more little pushes and at 12:05 am on the 11th December 2008 i pushed my gorgeous little man into the world weighing 8lb 5oz. They placed him straight on my chest and i just stared at him. I Couldn't believe i had created something so perfect. Oh was crying too. 

I had a second degree tear so had a few stitches (which didnt really hurt).

I was so tired but it was so worth it. Anyone that is scared of labour. Don't be it is the most amazing experience in the world :cloud9:


xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00372.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 189









DSC00367.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 179









DSC00371.jpg
File size: 91.5 KB
Views: 120









DSC00374.jpg
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 82









DSC00375.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 70


----------



## helen1234

well done hun.
welcome to the world Aidan
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Here is some more :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00376.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 27









DSC00377.jpg
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 26









DSC00378.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 43









DSC00379.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 57









Photo-0004.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 88


----------



## ~KACI~

Sounds like it went ok in the end...and your so positive, congratulations hun x


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations hun he is adorable!! well worth all the pain :) xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

THat last one is gorgeous, he looks tiny!! x


----------



## MUMOF5

He is soooooo cute! Congratulations hun, you must be over the moon. xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

:hugs:
Congrats heather, im so pleased for u. You did so well, and Aidan is gorgeous. Is he good for you? xxx

:hug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations. Hes beautiful.


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## fairywings

Aw, I have said it in another thread, but will say it again, well done to you and your other half on having an amazing beautiful boy! :cloud9:

When you spoke about the head, it reminded me of when I got to feels Amy's head and nearly cried from the memory, it was so overwhelming. You did wonderfully.

Congratulations again! :happydance:

:baby:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations Heather he's gorgeous :)


----------



## Someday74

Congratulations - he''s beautiful x


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations hes so cute!!


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations!!! Hes so cute! x


----------



## Charlotte-j

congratulations hun. he's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done Heather!!! He's gorge!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hun, he is absolutely gorgeous xxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats he is beautiful! x


----------



## SuzyQ

congrats and well done-he's lovely!!! x


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations sweetie, he's beautiful x


----------



## nessajane

well done hunni!! congratulations he's lovely x x


----------



## bex

Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats you did so well he is lovely xxx


----------



## princessttc

you did really well!!!! Big congrats :happydance::hug:


----------



## xJG30

Congrats, he's lovely :)


----------



## alphatee

congrats u did brill & hes adoreable x


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations hun :smug:, hes beuatiful x


----------



## nickyb

congrats hun xxx


----------



## elm

What a gorgeous little man you have - congratulations xxx

Thanks for sharing your story :)
x


----------



## lollylou1

well done Heather, he is gorgeous

Lou
xxx


----------



## bambikate

awww heather he is so handsome - i am so happy for you and your OH and well done you on the labour you did so well!!!!! :D Tons of :hugs: to you and your new family x x x x 

P.S Izzy says thank you for being such a gentleman! lol x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he is adorable xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

bambikate said:


> awww heather he is so handsome - i am so happy for you and your OH and well done you on the labour you did so well!!!!! :D Tons of :hugs: to you and your new family x x x x
> 
> P.S* Izzy says thank you for being such a gentleman! lol* x x

Thats ok izzy, Aidan says your one pretty lady :D
xx


----------



## Frankie

well done xxx


----------



## didda

Welcome to the world Aidan! Well done you! He is gorgeous! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## clairebear

hes beauitful congrats hun x x


----------



## LuluBee

He is so gorgeous honey you must be over the moon. I love the picture of his little feet :cloud9:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww well done hun :) See I told you it was all worth it :D The most amazing thing in the world isnt it! And I bet you'd do it again in a heartbeat! :hug:


----------



## XKatX

Well done you - he's adorable. Congratulations! x x


----------



## kelly86

congratulations heather :)


----------



## Belle

congratulations heather, ur little man is perfect. well done u. xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Well done and congrats on your handsome son! x


----------



## bambino

lovely story heather... really pleases for you, he is perfect x


----------



## Uvlollypop

well done you! hes lovely


----------



## Mummy2Many

You did so well hun! I still can't get over how perfect he is! :cloud9: Isebelle sends kisses to her little boyfriend :rofl: xx


----------



## tone

Well done hunnie!! He's a beauty xx


----------



## Jem

Congrats!!! x


----------



## claralouise

congrats again chick hes lovely


----------



## Rach276

Congrats hun hes lovely!


----------



## bambikate

Aidan's Mummy said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> awww heather he is so handsome - i am so happy for you and your OH and well done you on the labour you did so well!!!!! :D Tons of :hugs: to you and your new family x x x x
> 
> P.S* Izzy says thank you for being such a gentleman! lol* x x
> 
> Thats ok izzy, Aidan says your one pretty lady :D
> xxClick to expand...

lol such a charmer already ;) x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations Heather, you did great!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats--- you must be SO proud.


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, he's gorgeous


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats, he's so beautiful. I knew you could do it!


----------



## angellica

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! Enjoy him.


----------



## mrscookie

oh honey that made me cry. Thankyou so much for sharing, your little man is beautiful!
xxxxx


----------



## Poloma

Aww great birth story hun xXx Congratulations he is Gorgeous xXx


----------



## Beth_18

congrats hun x x x


----------



## lauriech

:cloud9: Oh Heather - Aidan is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your birth story had me close to tears. You've definately made me fear labour a lot less! I kept reading stories and was starting to worry a little but you're so positive hun!

Massive Congratulations on Aidan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bernie

Congratulations what a sweetie sounds like you done very well:hug:


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes gorgeous xx


----------



## TiaSunset

Many congratulations hun.
Aidan is gorgeous, he was born the same day as Jake!
:hugs:

xx


----------



## massacubano

Oh so sweet. Congrats :blue:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

TiaSunset said:


> Many congratulations hun.
> Aidan is gorgeous, he was born the same day as Jake!
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

aww wow. thank you and congratulations on the birth of your little man
xx


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations! He is so beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwww hun hes lovely you did really well xxxx


----------



## VicLl

Well done sweetie. So pleased for you. It's all so worth it, isn't it? xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats honey!!! :happydance:

He is beautiful!!!

xxxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He is gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

He is so tiny and adorable! :) Congrats


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Well done Congrats! xxx


----------



## aurora32

well done Heather, he is gorgeous and sounds like you had a really good birth gz.........:)


:hug:


----------



## PixieKitty

Congrats hun, he's beautiful :)


----------



## Bearsbaby

Congrats! Wishing the three of you all the very best :)


----------



## Drazic<3

he is adorable, congratulations! -x-


----------



## Carlyanne15

So lovely, congrats xxxx


----------



## dizzy65

very cute


----------

